# looking for printer driver of toshiba for mac os x 10.6.4.



## pasteur1208 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello,
I have a mac os x version 10.6.4. and a color printer toshiba e-studio 281c-kopy. the driver ST4511/451cSeriesPS does not work. can anybody help?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

DO you have the CD that came with it, and installed those drivers? This web page has a CD ISO image that contains the drivers for Windows and OS X. It'd be the one I'd download and then burn to install the driver.


----------

